# Meet my twin boys!



## lucky18ea (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all, I just posted in the 'say hello' forum and introduced myself. I just got these guys yesterday from petco but I'm already in love with them! I'm also still trying to come up with some cute names for them. I believe the boy with the "fatter" blaze was picked on bc he is skinnier and has what looks to be a bite wound inflicted by the other rats. He's a bit more shy and not as confident as his brother but they're equally as sweet! 


The skinnier boy:

























The bigger boy:

















Both of the boys:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I love their faces! Haha


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they're absolutely gorgeous! i love their markings. you'll have to tell us their names once you figure it out.


----------



## lucky18ea (Feb 16, 2007)

We're still working on the names (I think), but right now they're being called Cheech and Chong, although we haven't decided on who's who...lol. We're trying to get a feel for their personalities. The skinnier boy who was the shyer one to begin with, now seems like he's the more confident one. He'll take food from you and all, but the bigger boy isn't so sure of himself anymore. I hope he's feeling ok. I've kept an eye on them both and no sneezing and their breathing is ok, they're also eating and drinking, but I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

they are adorable.........so i know its been a bit, who is who now


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

*grumbles* all our petsmart can come up with are black hoods and beige hoods, we dont even get selfs! 

They are adorable though!


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]They look hard to tell apart.[/align]




savveth said:


> *grumbles* all our petsmart can come up with are black hoods and beige hoods, we dont even get selfs!
> 
> They are adorable though!


[align=center]What are selfs?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]What are selfs?[/align]


Self rats are all one color.


----------

